# [RISOLTO]irda smsc-ircc2 su Acer Travelmate: non va

## magowiz

Ho seguito questo howto : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=246573,  però non sono ancora riuscito a far funzionare la mia porta integrata smsc-ircc2.

Ho letto qui : http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=3767163&forum_id=4987 che l'unico modo di farlo andare è settare la porta su irq 3 e compilarla built-in e così ho fatto, lasciando modulare tutto il resto.

Naturalmente avendo in forma built in non carico il modulo relativo al mio chipset, tuttavia eseguo i seguenti comandi con il seguente output :

```

modprobe ircomm-tty

lsmod :

magowiz # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ircomm_tty             34824  0

ircomm                 19588  1 ircomm_tty

irda                  185788  0

ndiswrapper           162804  0

acerhk                 27492  0

psmouse                33028  0

#tail /var/log/messages

[..]

Nov 18 10:15:15 travelmate irda_init()

Nov 18 10:15:15 travelmate NET: Registered protocol family 23

Nov 18 10:15:15 travelmate IrCOMM protocol (Dag Brattli)

#dmesg 

[..]

irda_init()

NET: Registered protocol family 23

IrCOMM protocol (Dag Brattli)

#modprobe irtty-sir

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

irtty_sir               7808  0

sir_dev                15148  1 irtty_sir

ircomm_tty             34824  0

ircomm                 19588  1 ircomm_tty

irda                  185788  0

ndiswrapper           162804  0

acerhk                 27492  0

psmouse                33028  0

irattach /dev/ttyS1

log :

Nov 18 10:20:56 travelmate sirdev_get_instance - ttyS1

Nov 18 10:20:56 travelmate irtty_open - ttyS1: irda line discipline opened

Nov 18 10:20:57 travelmate irlap_change_speed(), setting speed to 9600

Nov 18 10:20:57 travelmate irattach: executing: 'echo travelmate > /proc/sys/net/irda/devname'

Nov 18 10:20:57 travelmate irattach: Starting device irda0

dmesg :

sirdev_get_instance - ttyS1

irtty_open - ttyS1: irda line discipline opened

irlap_change_speed(), setting speed to 9600

#irattach irda0

messages :

Nov 18 10:20:57 travelmate irattach: Starting device irda0

Nov 18 10:22:43 travelmate irattach: executing: '/sbin/modprobe irda0'

Nov 18 10:22:43 travelmate irattach: + FATAL: Module irda0 not found.

Nov 18 10:22:43 travelmate irattach: Trying to load module irda0 exited with status 1

Nov 18 10:22:43 travelmate irattach: executing: 'echo travelmate > /proc/sys/net/irda/devname'

Nov 18 10:22:43 travelmate irattach: Starting device irda0

```

spero di essere stato esaustivo e che qualcuno possa darmi una dritta.

EDIT :Se faccio ifconfig tuttavia vedo irda0 tra le interfacce , credo sia stata creata quando ho fatto il primo irattach, tuttavia irdadump non produce nulla sebbene il mio cell sia in LOS con la porta del laptop e con la porta irda attiva.Last edited by magowiz on Sun Nov 20, 2005 12:40 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## magowiz

ho provato anche ad usare smcinit ma è scritto solo per i toshiba, io ho un acer e quindi a me non funziona :

```

smcinit -v

smcinit 0.4

Default-Values for Satellite 5200:

SIR ioport: 0x3f8

FIR ioport: 0x130

FIR interupt: 3

FIR DMA: 3

pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:1f.0/config

smcinit IO hub vendor ffff not intel (0x8086)

```

----------

## magowiz

Ho quasi risolto, mi ero dimenticato di mettere "-s" come opzione quando facevo irattach /dev/ttyS1.

Tuttavia il modulo smsc-ircc2 non funziona. Sono riuscito comunque a inviare file dal cellulare al portatile mediante irxfer, invece mandare file dal computer al cellulare non mi funziona.

```
$irxfer /home/magowiz/file.jpg

Send files to and receive files from win95

Sorry, unable to connect!

```

----------

## magowiz

Buone nuove, ho notato che insistendo con openobex_palm3 riesco a inviare file al telefono, ora mi sfugge il perchè di questo comportamento arbitrario....

----------

## magowiz

Ho installato ircp-tray e funziona senza alcun problema sia da cell a pc che viceversa.

Tramite Windows, con la speranza di riuscire a passare a smsc-ircc2 i parametri corretti, ho reperito queste altre info relative alla mia porta:

```

0x2f8 0x2ff

0x6f8 0x6ff

Transceiver Type Auto

```

sembrerebbe che quindi usa due porte per funzionare, la prima la vedo anche sotto linux, la seconda no. Ho anche provato ad aumentare il numero di porte com abilitando anche i parametri estesi del bus seriale ma continuo sempre a vederne una sola. Penso che magari la porta 0x6f8 sia una porta virtuale che crea il driver. Eventualmente qualcuno mi sa dire a cosa corrisponde 0x6f8?

Anche non caricando nessun modulo prima (ho messo il serial_core e tutto il resto come moduli) anche provando a fare modprobe smsc-ircc2 da solo dice sempre No such Device.

Comincio a pensare che sia il mio modello in particolare di porta a non essere supportato dal modulo smsc-ircc2 , infatti findchip -d mi restituisce:

```

# findchip -d

Probing for FDC37C669 ...

Wrong chip id=0xff

Wrong chip id=0xff

Probing for FDC37C669FR ...

Wrong chip id=0xff

Wrong chip id=0xff

Probing for FDC37N869 ...

Wrong chip id=0xff

Wrong chip id=0xff

Probing for FDC37C93xFR ...

Wrong chip id=0xff

Wrong chip id=0xff

Probing for FDC37N957FR ...

Wrong chip id=0xff

Wrong chip id=0xff

Probing for FDC37N958FR ...

Wrong chip id=0xff

Wrong chip id=0xff

Probing for PC87108 ...

no chip at 0x150

no chip at 0x398

no chip at 0x0ea

Probing for PC87338 ...

no chip at 0x398

no chip at 0x15c

Wrong chip id=0x00

Probing for EFER at 0x03f0 ...

hefras = 0xff

Probing for EFER at 0x0370 ...

hefras = 0xff

EFER seems to be probed at 0x0370

chip id = 0xff, revision = 0xff

Wrong device ID = 0xff

Probing for EFER at 0x0250 ...

hefras = 0xff

Probing for EFER at 0x0250 ...

hefras = 0xff

Probing for EFER at 0x03f0 ...

hefras = 0xff

hefere = 0xff

Probing for EFER at 0x03f0 ...

hefras = 0xff

hefere = 0xff

EFER seems to be probed at 0x03f0

chip ID is 0x0f : no known chip was detected.

Couldn't find Winbond superI/O chip.

```

Il che non mi sembra incoraggiante   :Sad: 

----------

## magowiz

Finalmente sono riuscito, ho trovato le opzioni giuste per caricare il modulo smsc-ircc2 che elenco :

```

ircc-dma=1

ircc-irq=3

ircc-sir=0x2f8 # è la porta tramite la quale mi funzionava in SIR mode

ircc-fir=0x6f8 # è la seconda porta che indicava windows

```

così ho creato il file /etc/modules.d/irda inserendo queste righe :

```

#smsc-irda

alias irda0 smsc-ircc2

options smsc-ircc2 ircc-dma=1 ircc-irq=3 ircc-sir=0x2f8 ircc-fir=0x6f8

```

mentre nel file /etc/modules.autoload.d ho aggiunto nel seguente ordine i seguenti moduli :

```

irda0

ircomm-tty

irtty-sir

```

e infine in /etc/init.d/local.start :

```

irattach irda0 -s # ho messo -s perchè altrimenti il trasferimento file con il cellulare dava problemi

```

Ora mi resta da impostare correttamente i vari parametri sotto /proc/sys/net/irda/ e direi che sono a posto.

Spero che questo topic/monologo possa essere utile a chi avesse una porta smsc.

N.B. Ho letto da qualche parte che se si attiva il supporto per serial prima di smsc-ircc2 il modulo non si carica, a scanso di equivoci ho quindi compilato come modulo il supporto  seriale (modulo 8250) e lo carico solo in seguito mediante coldplug.

----------

## federico

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> N.B. Ho letto da qualche parte che se si attiva il supporto per serial prima di smsc-ircc2 il modulo non si carica, a scanso di equivoci ho quindi compilato come modulo il supporto  seriale (modulo 8250) e lo carico solo in seguito mediante coldplug.

 

Ho lo stesso modulo ma nn sono mai riuscito a farlo andare, appena ho tempo voglio provare la tua soluzione, ero arrivato solo al punto di cui sopra, in questo modo:

(lista in modules.autoload.d)

serial_core

8250

8250_pci

8250_pnp

----------

## magowiz

So che è brutto da dire ma se hai la possibilità di farci girare windows puoi ricavare l'indirizzo di porta da passare a smsc-ircc2 (ircc-fir) nella scheda risorse della periferica che dei due indirizzi di porta è il secondo.

Inoltre se non riesci a ricavare irq e dma dal bios, quando carichi il modulo, dai un'occhiata al /var/log/messages, se trovi che smsc fa l'override del dma o dell'interrupt ti dice sostanzialmente che il chip è settato in un certo modo mentre a smsc hai passato un parametro differente, ti basterà rimuovere e ricaricare i moduli con i parametri dichiarati del chip.

----------

